# Engine Nose Number



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I was in Hobby Lobby, excited beyond words, well maybe bored would fit, when I discovered a package of 20 "Number Tiles" (1-0) for $2.99. They fit the Accucraft engines that I have. A little J-B Weld and we'll be ready for spring.

.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Hobby Lobby is sucha huge place I have a hard time finding my self. Where did you find the number tiles? 

JackM


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't remember, but I think in the sticker section. They are in a clear plastic packet, has a brown strip on it "Spare Parts", "number tiles", the USB is 09720 10344, marketed by The Paper Studio (http://www.craftsetc.com/) Hope that helps.
.


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

I found some great gold-plated numerals in the Doll House section of Hobby Lobby. They are 1/4" tall and the wider numerals are a little under 3/16" wide. They are P/N 1147 by Houseworks, labelled "House Numbers". Here's a pic of two numerals side by side on the front of my modified LGB Forney...


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

if you go to www.hobbylobby.com, search "number tiles", sku 80879, you can see what they look like. You can buy them on-line but it's $4.00 shipping
.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I think the SKU number is 808279. Unfortunately, they're a bit too ornate for my SD-45 in a fairly modern setting. 

But thanks for the ideas. H.L. is only a few miles from me; they may have some other numbers that would work. 

JackM


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Aw, c'mon, Jack... The UP has it's "heritage" paint schemes.  I'm thinking dark green cab with gold pinstriping, Russian Iron hood, crimson pilots, and polished brass handrails! Those numbers will look great on the nose! 

(And I'm disavowing any responsibility for (a) damage to your own keyboard by vomiting, or (b) any manufacturer deciding to repaint their locos in this scheme and/or subsequent damage by seeing the same.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Gee, I just don't see those numbers fitting in with CCRR's official letter style.












Even Times New Roman has been banned from the railroad's official stationery. But I have to admit those numbers are just right for Digger's Engine number 20.

JackM


----------

